
Show HN: Trello-Like Application with WebComponents - aksels
https://github.com/AkselsLedins/trello-web-components
======
aksels
Hi HN,

Context: This was the subject of an assignment for a company (tech test).

I created a really (lightweight) version of trello-like board with only web
components. It was a fun project to do. I use ReactJS in my day-to-day work
and it was really interesting to come back to basics and see that you could
build applications from scratch without any framework. Loading speed is
amazing, it's like we are forgetting that we can do simple applications
without bloated frameworks. In addition, it felt good writing some vanilla js.

[https://caniuse.com/#feat=custom-
elementsv1](https://caniuse.com/#feat=custom-elementsv1)

Beware, WebComponents are not supported in every browser

Would be grateful for your feedback.

Many thanks.

(Of course this project has nothing to do with the real Trello, it's only a
POC.)

